# Ich kann adressen keine variablen mitschicken!



## MF (7. November 2002)

moin leutz ... also ich habe grade mal auf meinem pc nen webserver eingerichtet samt php und mysql datenbank, läuft auch alles einwandfrei ... das einzigste prob was ich nu habe ist das wenn ich z.B.


> test.php?status=1


kann ich die variable "status" aber nicht auslesen und mein script ist local fürn AA ... online liest mein script es dann aber aus ... kann ja nur an meinem webserver liegen das das net geht ... muss ich da irgend ne einstellung in der config vornehmen?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. November 2002)

Welche PHP-Version hast Du?
Bei neueren Versionen sind die *register_globals* deaktiviert. Dann kannst Du sie entweder aktivieren oder per 
	
	
	



```
$_GET['status'] //in Deinem Fall
```
 erreichen.


----------

